# Electronica Lcd



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I could not resist this







for the sake of Â£15 (off E-Bay) delivered all the way from the Ukrain







as long as it shows up









Not because I have a burning ambition to own basic LCD's







but just to add a diferent watch to the collection and to say it has come all the way from Russia direct to my door. As some one said it's a small world but I would not want to paint it









I know at least one other member (can't remember who







) has a few of these Electronica's. Any one else intrested in them










MiKE




























SELLERS PICTURES


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes I like them too - haven't taken the plunge yet

they are very different even for an LCD watch - but they were one of the first LCD watches...

If you buy one off fleabay - make sure you know the screen works otherwise you've got a nice bracelet only.

there are a few followers on another forum I frequent - message me if you'd like to know which one.

dave



MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could not resist this
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Can't see your pics Mike, but here are my two Elektronikas, both from the Ukraine


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi thanks for the replies,

Rich I got it (when it comes) from the chap you got yours from







I don't think it's as "posh"







as yours just the basic style with Russian writing on it







it also has an engraving of a ship on the clasp, apparently quite rare







. I linked the pictures to his E-Bay listing but they have gone now apart from this one.

Dave you can message me about the Forum you mention and I will have a loook







as I said I can't see me collecting these but it adds an intresting curiosity to the collection







and I still think it quite amazing I can sit here and buy a watch from the former Soviet Union







at the click of a mouse









Mike

The sellers remaining picture


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice looking Elektronika 5 Mike. I'm still on the lookout for one of those myself. There seem to be lots of different versions!

Just had a look at my red Elektronika and the batteries are flat








Oh well, another little job for tomorrow


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't get it







What's special about them? They look like bog standard cheapo LCD watches to me. I can see "something" in old Casio's but not these, I must be missing something.

Enlighten me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think they are seen as a bit of a curiosity Mark, having a Russian quartz movement and all.

This one has but it's analogue. And it's got a picture dial.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I remember that one, it has a belting face, I like it









Are they a Russian made quartz movement? I did not know that, now I am enlightened. I still don't see why that makes them collectable though, did they only make 6 or 7?









Hmmm I will have a look next time I am in Lodz and see what I can bring back if Mike is prepared to give me Â£15 for old Ruskie digi's


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The sad thing is that they could all end up in the bin because people want something better.

It wouldn't hurt to save a few if that is the case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mark _Anything_ is collectable if someone wants to collect it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And within reason why not?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Hmmm I will have a look next time I am in Lodz and see what I can bring back if Mike is prepared to give me Â£15 for old Ruskie digi's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess Stan's comment that they're a "curiosity" is about as good as any







There's certainly nothing particularly special about Elektronikas. For me they're just that little bit different enough to make them interesting. I've no idea whether the movements are Russian or far eastern in origin.

When I went to take the old batteries out of my red one the other night the retaining clip sprung open with some force and catapulted the damn screw across the room! God knows where it's gone. Luckily the nice chap from the "little yellow shop" on Clerkenwell Road had one just the right size in his tin of screws - which he unfortunately knocked off the counter, spilling the entire contents all over the floor







Quite an expensive battery change one way and another! An intereresting little shop though. I must go back and have a proper look at what he's got in stock.


----------

